# Ideas for how to adhere center cap emblem



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

I wish this was as simple as "glue it!"

Kind of a simple situation but I thought I'd post up here to see what you all would do.

I bought a set of VW center cap emblems online. They are EXACTLY the same as the OEM emblems on the Detroit wheels (not sure about others). The OEM center caps appear to have the aluminum emblem pressed onto the plastic cap. The emblems I bought look to be just like this, in that they are slightly cupped and have a shallow raised edge. This edge makes it impossible to just glue and press, since the glue would likely not contact both the inner surface of the emblem AND the outer surface of the existing (almost flat) center cap. Also, since the edge on the emblem is so thin, I don't think it would be possible to glue the edge to the cap.

I have 2 ideas so far:
1 - shave/remove the shallow lip and simply glue the emblem in place. My main worry here is that since the emblem is curved on the inside, it might still not have enough surface area to bond to the flatter center cap

2 - fill the inside of the emblem with appropriate adhesive and place the center cap on top of the emblem (both face down of course). This seems to be the best way to get maximum surface area adhesion but I am worried about adhesive spilling out and ruining the emblems.

Any suggestions? Here's some pics of the emblems:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

...so what wheel/center cap are these going on? You're missing that piece of info


----------



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry. They are Bremmer Kraft BR-05 wheels:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

you'll probably need to trim the lips off to fit it flush to the center cap.

or... order flat center cap emblems to stick to the center cap with the emblem removed.


----------



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah that's probably what I'll end up doing.. I just hope I can do it without bending the aluminum that I want to keep. Any other suggestions?


----------

